# Forumsregeln vs. Forenregeln



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits

Was ist richtiger im Deutschen, _Forumsregeln _oder _Forenregeln, Forumsmitglieder _oder _Forenmitglieder? _Wie würdet Ihr spontan sagen? In Texten von Muttersprachlern waren beide Formen zu lesen.  Unterscheidet man etwa zwischen Bezug auf ein einzelnes Forum (_Forums-) _und jenem auf alle Foren oder 'das Forum' allgemein..?

Im Voraus vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## ger4

Ja, so würde ich es verstehen: 
_Forumsmitglieder_ = Mitglieder in einem einzelnen Forum <> _Forenmitglieder_ = Mitglieder in mehreren Foren
_Forumsregeln_ = Regeln, die für ein spezifisches Forum gelten <> _Forenregeln_ = Regeln, die für mehrere Foren gelten

Ich kann mir andererseits vorstellen, dass _Forums-_ manchmal durch _Foren-_ ersetzt wird, um die Häufung von Konsonanten (-msm-, -msr-) zu vermeiden.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Ich habe das nicht genau beobachtet, aber ich glaube, ich neige dazu, grundsätzlich "Forenregel" zu sagen, auch wenn es nur um ein Forum geht. Mich würde jetzt auch interessieren, was eigentlich korrekt ist.


----------



## bearded

Danke nochmals, Holger. Deine Antwort ruft jedoch in mir neue Zweifel hervor.  Es ist schon mal diskutiert worden, ob die Mehrzahl bei zusammengesetzten Wörtern eine echte oder eine 'falsche Mehrzahl' ist.  Warum soll man bei _ich höre eine_ _Frauenstimme _die Stimme einer einzelnen Frau, und bei den _Forenmitgliedern _die Mitglieder in mehreren Foren verstehen?  Entweder Bedeutung oder Euphonetik (meine Meinung).

Cross-posted with Sowka.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Es ist schon mal diskutiert worden, ob die Mehrzahl bei zusammengesetzten Wörtern eine echte oder eine 'falsche Mehrzahl' ist.  Warum soll man bei _ich höre eine_ _Frauenstimme _die Stimme einer einzelnen Frau, und bei den _Forenmitgliedern _die Mitglieder in mehreren Foren verstehen.



Ich denke, es geht eher darum, ob das "en" in "Frau*en*stimme" ein Fugenlaut oder eine Pluralendung ist (ähnlich "Schwein*e*schnitzel" = Schnitzel von einem einzigen Schwein).  Bei "For*en*mitglieder" kann das "en" aber nur eine Pluralendung sein, da der Singular "For*um*" lautet.


----------



## Kajjo

Spontan und intuitiv würde ich sagen:

_Forumsmitglieder 
Forumsregeln _



bearded man said:


> Warum soll man bei _ich höre eine_ _Frauenstimme _die Stimme einer einzelnen Frau, und bei den _Forenmitgliedern _die Mitglieder in mehreren Foren verstehen? Entweder Bedeutung oder Euphonetik (meine Meinung).


Ja, da hast du durchaus recht. Bei Komposita ist sowohl der Numerus als auch das Fugenelement weit überwiegend auf *Euphonetik* (wie rund und gut klingt und spricht sich das Wort) zurückzuführen, nicht vorrangig auf die inhaltliche Bedeutung oder irgendeine greifbare Logik. Der Numerus des ersten Teils von Komposita ist zumindest in den meisten Fällen kein semantischer Singular oder Plural. Es gibt einige Faustregeln, die jedoch regional schwanken und letztlich meistens weniger hilfreich sind, als man sich erhoffen könnte (Schweineleber, Schweinshaxe, Hühnersuppe).

Ich "fühle" aber dennoch so als "innere Faustregel" die Nähe zur Genitiv-Konstruktion. Je eher ich das Kompositum als neue Entität empfinde, desto weniger spielt der Numerus eine Rolle, aber je mehr noch das Genitiv-Attribut mitschwingt, desto mehr orientiere ich mich am natürlichen Numerus -- glaube ich zumindest... insofern kann ich Holgers spontane Antwort durchaus zu einem gewissen Teil nachvollziehen.

Die Mitglieder des Forums sind Forumsmitglieder. Hier denke ich tatsächlich überwiegend noch an ein konkretes Forum und dessen Mitglieder. Dagegen ist eine Schweineleber/Schweinsleber eben ein Stück Fleisch und nicht vorrangig "die Leber des Schweins".

Seltsamerweise empfinde ich aber auch _beide_ Wörter als wenig schön. Sowohl _Forumsregel _als auch _Forenregel _sind für meine Ohren nicht gerade besonders "euphonetisch" und auch das macht es schwierig, hier eine klare Präferenz zu entwickeln. Wäre eine von beiden Möglichkeiten erheblich besser klingend als die andere, würden wir uns alle die Frage wahrscheinlich gar nicht stellen und dann wäre möglicherweise auch meine "innere Faustregel" schon wieder hinfällig.

Andere Wörter: _Vereinsmitglieder, Parteimitglieder, Vorstandsmitglieder, Kabinettsmitglieder_


----------



## Frieder

Ich denke, es ist eine Abneigung gegen das _rums _in Forums-. Das klingt irgendwie so unlateinisch und hölzern. Forenmitglied klingt eleganter – Euphonetik, wie bm schrieb.

(mit kajjo gekreuzt)


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Bei "For*en*mitglieder" kann das "en" aber nur eine Pluralendung sein, da der Singular "For*um*" lautet.


Ja, dasselbe geschieht doch z.B. mit der _Hühnerbrühe, _obwohl die aus nur einem Huhn stammt.


----------



## Demiurg

Frieder said:


> Ich denke, es ist eine Abneigung gegen das _rums _in Forums-. Das klingt irgendwie so unlateinisch und hölzern. Forenmitglied klingt eleganter – Euphonetik, wie bm schrieb.



Rumms, das trifft es gut.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Ja, dasselbe geschieht doch z.B. mit der _Hühnerbrühe, _obwohl die aus nur einem Huhn stammt.



Wenn überhaupt ein Huhn beteiligt war.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Ich denke, es ist eine Abneigung gegen das _rums _in Forums-. Das klingt irgendwie so unlateinisch und hölzern. Forenmitglied klingt eleganter – Euphonetik, wie bm schrieb.


Ja, "Forumsmitglied" klingt einfach nicht schön, das sehe ich auch so. Aber Forenmitglied empfinde ich zwar klanglich schöner, aber irgendwie auch als unnatürlicher, vielleicht weil sich dieses lateinische Fremdwort ausgerechnet so stark verändert beim Übergang von Singular zu Plural?


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Wenn überhaupt ein Huhn beteiligt war.


In der Tat...  Aber gerade bei der Hühnersuppe ist die rein euphonetische Entscheidung besonders frappierend.


----------



## bearded

Und oft ist sogar an einer Frauenstimme keine Frau beteiligt.


----------



## miriam91

Also habt ihr euch darauf geeinigt, dass es dabei keine fixe Regeln gibt?


----------



## bearded

miriam91 said:


> Also habt ihr euch darauf geeinigt, dass es dabei keine fixe Regeln gibt?


Es sieht so aus.  Vgl. auch hier: Unechte Mehrzahl (und andere Fugenlaute).


----------



## exgerman

Wie bildet man die Fugeform für andere lateinische Lehnwörter auf -um , z.B. _Studium_ oder _Ministerium_?

Bei Lehnwörtern kann ja die Fugeform nicht sprachhistorisch bedingt sein wie bei _Huhn _oder _Frau_. Sie kann nur durch Analogie bestimmt werden.


----------



## Demiurg

exgerman said:


> Wie bildet man die Fugeform für andere lateinische Lehnwörter auf -um , z.B. _Studium_ oder _Ministerium_?


Studienfach, Studienberater, Studiengebühr, Studienplatz, Studienrat ...
Ministerialbürokratie, Ministerialrat, Ministerialdirektor, ...


----------



## bearded

Die Beispiele _Studium, Ministerium _erscheinen mir für Vergleich ungeeignet, weil ihre Endung eigentlich -ium ist.
Interessanter ist für mich das Wort _Album _(mit -um). Da sagt man doch immer (denke ich) Albumsfoto, Albumsseite, Albumsbild usw. und niemals Albenfoto, -seite..
Das -ums _cluster _ scheint hier nicht zu stören.


----------



## anahiseri

Man mag in der Tat Albumsfoto sagen, falls man tatsächlich von Alben spricht. (Hm . . . . Alben? Albums? ) Mal nachschauen.


----------



## berndf

ger4 said:


> _Forumsregeln_ = Regeln, die für ein spezifisches Forum gelten <> _Forenregeln_ = Regeln, die für mehrere Foren gelten


Das empfinde ich auch so. Bei _Forenregeln_ kann es auch um verschiede Regeln für verschiedene Foren gehen und nicht nur um Regeln, die zugleich für mehrere Foren gelten. Wichtig ist, dass es nich nur um ein einiges Forum geht. Wenn ein spezielles Forum alleiniger Gegenstand der Aussage ist, würe ich immer _Forumsregeln_ verwenden.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Wenn ein spezielles Forum alleiniger Gegenstand der Aussage ist, würe ich immer _Forumsregeln_ verwenden.


Ich finde "Forumsregeln" ungewöhnlich, und diese Unterscheidung zwischen "Forenregeln" und "Forumsregeln" sehe ich nur, wenn die Wörter in dieser Weise erklärt nebeneinanderstehen.*)

Wenn ich die Regeln eines einzelnen Forums meine, dann schreibe ich "die Regeln des Forums XY".

*) Edit: Das mag daran liegen, dass ich bei WordReference -zig Mal geschrieben habe: "Forenregeln" und damit immer *gleichzeitig* die allgemeinen Regeln von WRF meine und die Regeln eines jeden Forums, das jeweils in Betracht kommt. Es ist für mich ein eingeschliffener Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Ich finde "Forumsregeln" ungewöhnlich, und diese Unterscheidung zwischen "Forenregeln" und "Forumsregeln" sehe ich nur, wenn die Wörter in dieser Weise erklärt nebeneinanderstehen.


So weit auseinanderliegende Intuitionen bei Sprechern mit ähnlichem regionalen (norddeutsch), Alters- und Bildungshintergrund, wie bei @Sowka und mir zeigt dann wohl, dass es tatsächlich keine Regeln gibt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Da sagt man doch immer (denke ich) Albumsfoto, Albumsseite, Albumsbild usw. und niemals Albenfoto, -seite..


Es gibt auch Albumseite etc. Nicht in allen Fällen ist ein Fugenelement erforderlich! Beispiele: Schwertschmiede; Bratkartoffeln, nicht Bratskartoffeln.


bearded said:


> Das -ums _cluster _ scheint hier nicht zu stören.


Das -bums stört mehr als das -rums, könnte man argumentieren 



exgerman said:


> Fugeform


Hm, hier sollte man wohl ein Fugenelement nehmen. Fuge*n*form? Aber wahrscheinlich wäre es besser, einfach von Komposita zu sprechen, oder vielleicht von zusammengefügten Wörtern.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das -bums stört mehr


----------

